# New-ish :))



## TrickRider2010 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So I am kinda of new! I have been a member for a long time though never really posted/introduced myself. 

I have been riding for 8yrs 
Currently have 2 horses. An Irish Sport Horse x Arabian and a Standardbred who is on lease at the moment to the Riding for Disabled. 
And hopefully I am picking up a new one tomoro 

Exciting stuff. 

Look forward to joining in this time, and promise I won't suddenly disappear again hehe!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Trick Rider 
nice to meet you


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

nice to meet you and good luck tomorrow with your new horse!!


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wonderful! Well hello, I'm glad you like the horse forum!


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

is that you trick riding? that is amazing.


----------



## TrickRider2010 (Dec 11, 2010)

Mason72 said:


> is that you trick riding? that is amazing.


Yes that's me )


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! i have always wanted to do trick riding.


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

